
Profiling Firmware on Cortex-M - fra
https://interrupt.memfault.com/blog/profiling-firmware-on-cortex-m
======
fra
Author here - it's surprising how little information there is about profiling
features on microcontrollers. Many of you here will find them rudimentary --
after all they are not nearly as powerful as what can be found on the software
side. Yet to a firmware engineer they are a major improvement in tooling.

